

The Last Exorcism Marketing on ChatRoutlette - fname
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNSaurw6E_Q

======
devin
On a semi-related note I have a friend of mine who offers to show her breasts
if the guys watching will give eachother a "low two", which means they need to
touch their bare asses together on camera. Then she clicks next.

~~~
MartinCron
I think I'm in love with your friend.

~~~
devin
That makes two of us.

------
kitcar
Question: In the United States, it is legal to capture video footage of under-
age of majority individuals and use them in your marketing campaign without
their guardian's consent?

~~~
patio11
No, but it is legal to stage what purports to be the same.

------
aberman
Brilliant. Crazy fb connect video game trailers, Old Spice and now this.
Online marketing has actually become really entertaining.

~~~
points
It's fun, similar to the movie ad that appeared on justin.tv a few years ago
as a mock broadcasters channel. (I think the channel showed them 'live' and
then some disaster happened or something).

However, doesn't make me want to go see some exorcist movie. Old spice was
just in a different league. I actually bought some old spice.

~~~
aberman
"doesn't make me want to go see some exorcist movie."

Watching peoples' reactions doesn't really make me want to go either, but tbh,
it _may have_ made me want to see the movie if I experienced that. Not sure
how many impressions that they got, but it could be significant.

------
jacquesm
It's a pity that no matter what kind of neat idea you come up with first you
get the jerks, then the marketeers will follow, if the spammers don't beat
them to it.

------
whatwhatwhat
That was pretty funny. They could have done a lot of other creepy things,
rather than the same clip over and over.

------
chopsueyar
Clever girl.

------
ddoonie
This was phenomenal!

